# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Martech Box تحديثات :  ST92 new microcontrollers were added to PRO 0.4.1.12

## Shamseldeen Victory

ST92 new microcontrollers were added to PRO 0.4.1.12  *RCD PRO 0.4.1.12 - ST92 is READY !* *
Again new microcontrollers were added to PRO application 
This time, we are happy to support:*  *- ST92F120JV1, ST92F120JV9
- ST92F120V1, ST92F120V9
- ST92F124R9, ST92F124V1
- ST92F150CR1, ST92F150CR9
- ST92F150CV1, ST92F150CV9
- ST92F150JDV1
- ST92F250CV2*  *Possible operatons:
- Read, Erase, Write & Verify 
Possible areas to work:
- full (flash, eeprom, OTP)
- flash (so called firmware)
- eeprom
- OTP area (read only, due of security reasons)* 
Direct connections from Port2 to target board, connection schematic is build in tool.
HC(7)05, HC(7)11 were added into rcdpro.exe too ! 
Every pinout is displayed on Clip LCD, did you saw it? 
We are waiting for working feedbacks, tool will be optimalized for users demands.
Get autoupdate - run rcdpro.exe or download and use installer:
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Best Regards* *Martech Team*

----------


## narosse27

جزاك الله كل خير
 اخى الكريم
 موضوع جميل جدا ومفيد

----------

